# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  safe sources

## dajuicer

*Read the board rules. You cannot ask this.*

----------


## CYP400

if its posted anywhere it will not be safe anymore, will it? :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Diamonite

read the rules. no open source talk. this thread should be closed.

----------

